# can anyone offer tips to silence my misting pump?



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I got one of these E.N.T. Terrarientechnik - Pumpe (230 V, 7 bar, 1 l/min) Pumpe, 7 bar im Gehäuse mit Überhitzungsschutz RF0001 and the thing is really loud! At the moment i just have the whole housing sitting at the bottom of my wood cabinet and the thing is so loud that the guy downstairs banged on the ceiling when I did a test run. :|


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

does it have any rubber padding on the bottom??


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

What kind of reservoir are you using? I had a pump that was pretty loud and vibrated through the walls so I ended up suspending it. When it's not in contact with the floor it shouldn't be as loud. Maybe you can put a bar across the top of your reservoir, attach a string and hang the pump suspended in the water. That way it's not rattling on the bottom of the reservoir and bothering the guy downstairs. Just a thought....


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

1. Sound isolation: rubber feet and washers on your bolts that attach it, have it enclosed with open-cell foam lineing.
2. I don't know about that pump, but I have one that is fairly loud if it can't get adequate flow rate and the pressure gets high. If I have more heads it is quieter-- you can even use a larger flow-rate head that just empties back in the source if don't need that many heads.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I am using this water tank E.N.T. Terrarientechnik - Wasservorratsbehälter Wasserkanister, 16 Liter für Beregnungsanlage RF0015a , the pump box has no rubber under it. Guess i will give that a try and if that doesn't work i will try suspending it. The pump only seems to be so loud on start up but then after a few moments it quiets down.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Another thing too is the water hose can vibrate from pump movement and make noise too . You shoud secure your hose good so it cant vibrate .


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

pigface said:


> Another thing too is the water hose can vibrate from pump movement and make noise too . You shoud secure your hose good so it cant vibrate .


ohhhh good idea, i did leave it on the long side so i could get the tank in and out!


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

hexentanz said:


> ohhhh good idea, i did leave it on the long side so i could get the tank in and out!


That can cause a heck of a lot of noise. My mistking kit came with these clips that I didn't use when I first test fired it and it vibrated like crazy. Once secured it's very quiet.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

If you don't have any rubber feet, one thing we do at work sometimes is to fold up a small hand towel to make it a bit thicker and set the pump on it. That usually does about as good a job as what rubber feet would do and would give you a temporary fix until you can get some feet.


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

With these little pumps it is best to try and eliminate any loose parts in the whole misting system, as most of the noise is made by various parts vibrating against things.

Start by ensuring that the two rubber collar grommets are a nice tight fit; also make sure that no other part of the pump touches the casing box.

The pump housing box should be securely fixed to a solid surface.
Secure are much of the misting lines as possible, eliminate any play. Vibrations from the pump are passed along the tubing and in turn this will vibrate anywhere or against any thing that is loose.
You could also build a muffler box around the pump housing to help reduce the noise.

Simply by eliminating all the loose play you should be able to reduce the noise by half.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

i found the firmer tubing is a big difrence in noise , i switch to a fexible softer tubing from home depot of all places {sprinkler 1/4 in tubing} and it helps over the hard tubing i was using.
craig


----------



## Ricard (Dec 17, 2008)

I have this one and it's quiet. Verry. It is the water from the nozzles that sounds but hey, that's just the water. The pump is silent as a ... silent pump!


----------

